
C++ vs. OCaml: Ray tracer comparison (2007) - davegauer
http://www.ffconsultancy.com/languages/ray_tracer/comparison.html
======
girzel
I wonder if things have changed since 2007? (ie, why was this reposted?)

~~~
melling
Because it’s interesting?

“The C++ and OCaml implementations of this ray tracer perform almost
identically. However, note that the C++ implementation has been optimised by
using pass by reference for structs. In contrast, the OCaml implementation is
unoptimised.”

